# Tissot Prs516 Automatic (valjoux) - Any Opinions?



## GuyJ (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello all.

A newby here looking to buy an entry-level 7750 Chrono. I've scanned this forum and it's opened my eyes to the world of Sinn and O&W watches but I've also been looking at the Tissot PRS516 Valjoux.

I think I read in a previous post that Roy may be able to get discounted pieces?

It seems to stack up well against the Sinn 103 ST SA (both having Sapphire glass and a display back) but is cheaper. Anyone know about the reason for this? Is the quality and accuracy likely to be comparable?

I like the Sinn but am concerned that it would be too big for my slim 7" wrist (I know the Mirage is smaller but I like the display back).

Any advice would be helpful (bearing in mind that I only learned about the 7750 movement a couple of days ago!).

Thanks,

Guy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm sure the build of the watch will be excellent and be good value, but I think the face and general look of the watch is bleeding awful


----------



## GuyJ (Jan 3, 2007)

Griff said:


> I'm sure the build of the watch will be excellent and be good value, but I think the face and general look of the watch is bleeding awful


It is a bit busy! I think they also do a non-chrono which is tidier.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy does a excellent 7750...

The RLT 24....

Titainium case


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The 516 is a really nice watch and not so big so won't be a problem on a small wrist. Tissot quality is excellent and it is one of the Swatch Group (along with Omega, Longines, Certina etc).

I don't think you can go wrong with that choice.

personally I like the busy retro look of the 516 chrono


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> personally I like the busy retro look of the 516 chrono


I like busy but not busy clashing colours and shapes, it's all too much.







I agree that he won't go wrong with the build quality, I particularly like the new range of Tissot retro models with old flying "Tissot" logo font, haven't seen them in the uK yet though.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Forget all the comments about how it looks - you like the look or you would not be considering it.

To answer your questions: the quality and accuracy are going to be just fine from Tissot. The 7750 is a fine movement and more than capable of providing COSC accuracy when well set up. As the Swatch Group also own ETA (who manufacture the 7750) as well as Tissot - I can't imagine that they will be fitting the basic model. It will be more likely have one or two small tweaks.

Don't worry about the price either, Tissot are just aiming at a different buying group. True - the Sinn is likely to have one or two other design tweaks to try to justify the price and may have a COSC rated 7750, but most of the price differential it is likely to be based upon niche marketing of the Sinn and their lower sales turnover. Either way, the 7750 in the Sinn - even if COSC rated - is unlikely be that different from the 7750 in the Tissot.

Tissot have fantastic value for money, true Swiss watches from one of the most reputable brands in the business and I, for one, would jump at the chance of a reasonable priced Tissot with a 7750 in it.

But if you want to look about a bit - as one earlier poster mentioned - Roy can probably get you a Tissot if you ask nicely, but he also does one or two quite spiffing 7750 based models of his own as well as the Ollech and Wajs Mirage. All well worth a look see.

Cheers


----------



## GuyJ (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks all for the help and comments. Forums would be boring if we all shared the same opinions.

"Ooh I like this"

"So do I"

"Really? Me too"

"And me!"

Snore









As it goes I have to admit that although I like some of the features - I don't like all of them. Simple white numbering on the bezel a la Sinn, a red seconds hand to have a uniform colour scheme and a plain black background would improve it no end.

Problem at this price point is lack of choice (unsurprising as they're bargains!) and inevitable compromise. 103 and Mirage I like but are probably too big. RLT24 looks great but I'd miss the bezel. PRS516 ticks size and shape boxes but is a tad garish.

I can only see 3 options. Wrist implants to beef 'em up so the Sinn or Mirage fit.







Sell the wife







to increase the budget and open up choice. Carry on waiting for a new model to come out that even fussy me can't find fault with.

I do so want to buy a "proper" watch though!


----------



## LeeG (Jan 7, 2006)

Well I am afraid I am in the camp of "God that looks Aweful!". But as a man with skinny wrists I can testify that the O&W MirageIII looks good on the smaller wrist, indeed makes more of a statement..


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

I have both the PRS516 automatic and the quartz chronograph and I like them alot-- love the 70's styling-- but the automatic chronograph has just too much going on in the dial and bezel-- it makes me dizzy (-er)


----------



## GuyJ (Jan 3, 2007)

I've gambled and ordered a Sinn 103 St on the steel bracelet. It's an expensive risk so I hope it's not too big after all....


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

Sinns are so beautiful


----------

